# Reflector options. adjust-a-wing vs. parabolic vs. magnum xxxl



## trichnut (Sep 9, 2011)

so iv got a 10x20 room and im putting 4 4x8 trays and 8 lights in.
originally i was thinking of going with the Magnum XXXL 8" and cooling the lights and room with a 3 ton air handler. (ducting the air handler to all 8 hoods and removing the glass. idea being that cool air would stream out of the hoods and over the top canopy)  Now that iv been browsing hydro catalogs and hearing about other grows in the meantime iv been leaning towards the Parabolic with horizontal bulb and the adjust-a-wing, thereby skipping the hassle of running duct and just mounting a few 16" air kings to cool the top canopy.  I do tend to over-think stuff and my head is hurting with all the options.  If you have experience with any of these hoods please let me know.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry I cant really help but I do rememeber Jorge Cervantes saying in his video that the parabolice hoods werent that efficient.  Im not sure but Im sure someone will be along soon to help.

Thats a heck of a grow by the way good luck


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 9, 2011)

Lot's of growers that i know are changing the reflectors for A-A-W. Me for example . The area of reflection is something nasty in a A-A-W. In their site you can see the reflection given by them. The problem is to cool it down because i can notice (without the heat spreader ) some "hot spots".


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 9, 2011)

Jorge Cervantes techniques have been disproven over and over again especially by me.
Lol
Parabolic are one of the most efficient reflectors available for uniform spread of light be it vert or horizontally hung bulb versions.
T4


----------



## Roddy (Sep 9, 2011)

my hoods are hanging unused in the pantry, I have cooltubes in the basement...taking up less room while giving great light! Yes, will eventually use the hoods again (winter is coming), but love the A-A-W's in the basement.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 9, 2011)

I researched the aaw for a friend who had some interest.  I really could not find anyone who actually used them who was happy with them.  Apparently, the heat is still hard to deal with, even using the "heat spreaders".

Is there anyone here actually using them all the time?


----------



## Roddy (Sep 9, 2011)

Maybe I'm not understanding, my cooltubes have what I thought are AAW shields over top? If so, I use and am having good results! If not, my apologies...


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 9, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I researched the aaw for a friend who had some interest.  I really could not find anyone who actually used them who was happy with them.  Apparently, the heat is still hard to deal with, even using the "heat spreaders".
> 
> Is there anyone here actually using them all the time?



I do, in the basement, but I have more problems with cold than heat. That's mainly why I went with them.

Wet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 9, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> I do, in the basement, but I have more problems with cold than heat. That's mainly why I went with them.
> 
> Wet



So, they *do* put out a lot of heat?

Roddy, I doubt that you have an AAW with your cooltube.  Here is a link:  hXXp://www.adjustawings.com/growing-instructions.htm


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't know if they put out a lot of heat, nothing to compare it to. But for sure, more than a cool tube or a enclosed reflector.

I would guess something like a parabolic reflector? I'm just guessing though.

Wet


----------



## Locked (Sep 9, 2011)

This is the reflector that was inside my cool tube....I removed it when I thought about going vert.











There is also a small reflector that goes over the back of the tube....I leave it off....I hate it. I don't even know where it is.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah, mine are closer to what Hammy has...but wider, I think!


----------

